# Inserts for vases



## graduate_owner (29 Nov 2015)

Hi everyone,
I was thinking of making a cylindrical vase by turning a decorative outside and drilling out the inside, then fitting a loose glass or (preferably) plastic insert to hold the water - a bit like a test tube inside a bud vase but on a larger scale.
Does anyone know of an economical supply?

K


----------



## marcros (29 Nov 2015)

i would suggest a vase from the charity shop, or discount shop- home bargains, pound land, whatever you have locally to you.


----------



## Dave Brookes (29 Nov 2015)

Hi K,
I got some glass and plastic ones off Amazon:
BOROSILICATE GLASS TEST TUBES WITH RIM 150MM x 18MM (PACK 5) from King Scientific
and
4 Inch Clear Rimmed Test Tubes with Tops (Pack of 10) from (would you believe) Plastic Test tubes Ltd.

Dave


----------



## katellwood (29 Nov 2015)

Don't know if they still stock them, Ikea









Build post here 

your-thoughts-on-this-please-t70438.html


----------



## Deejay (30 Nov 2015)

Morning K

http://www.plastictesttubes.co.uk

Cheers

Dave


----------



## graduate_owner (2 Dec 2015)

Thanks gentlemen. Plenty of ideas, as usual.

K


----------

